# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Appbot Riley, smart and mobile companion, Varram System Co., LTD, Daejeon, Korea

## Airicist

facebook.com/Appbot-Riley-968290079931508

twitter.com/appbotriley

instagram.com/appbotriley

Suh Byungjo 

Shim Sungbo

"Riley - Your Smart and Mobile Companion" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Appbot-LINK - home camera robot

Published on Oct 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Appbot Riley ad on Indiegogo

Published on Apr 13, 2016




> Never feel like you forgot to lock the door on the way out because Riley's got your back. With the best in smart robotics technology, Riley allows you to bring your home with you whether you're away on business or just running a brief errand.

----------


## Airicist

Appbot Riley home smart robot now on Indiegogo

Published on Apr 16, 2016




> Now available for $137 the retail price will be $229 and distributors can buy it at $78 for 1 thousand pieces minimum order. It moves around quite smoothly and fastly, works on carpets too, can climb over small obstacles, it can get back up if it fall over on its side. They have nice app features such as taking pictures, video, night-vision, "wake up on movement", go back to charger home. They might add more functions like room mapping/memory, follow function, "automatic roaming security guard" and more.

----------

